

Why Apple Watch Pricing Is Brilliant - jtoeman
http://livedigitally.com/why-apple-watch-pricing-is-brilliant/

======
JTon
I don't see how the pricing of Apple Watch varies from Apple's standard
pricing strategy. The author writes as if Apple is doing something different.
I don't see it

